# Sig Request



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey my last request was well im really not sure but its been a while. I have just been going back and forth between a couple sigs members were nice enough to make for me. 

The Request:
I want a Spencer Fisher/Duane Ludwig banner please.

pics:
Spencer 

Bang 



just put the spencer pic and one of the ludwig pics. 

Title: Kamikaze145

Colors: up to you, your the artist.

size: whatever the standard sig size is.

Avatar? no thank you.

Thanks in advance I will obviously rep you and be greatly appreciative. Do what you want with it I like to let you guys do your thing and I always like the finished product and please whoever does it go ahead and put your name in there like "sig credit to blank" or however you like to do it.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill try something either tonight or tomorrow ok


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Take your time, no rush. Thanks a lot. If you need better pics or anything let me know.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

any good?

i can make changes if u wish


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Nice sig steph i just don't like how you added your name in there like that.. but overall its nice


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

> Thanks in advance I will obviously rep you and be greatly appreciative. Do what you want with it I like to let you guys do your thing and I always like the finished product and please *whoever does it go ahead and put your name in there like "sig credit to blank"* or however you like to do it.


it was requested...wasnt it?...trust me i would never add my name like that...unless asked to


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> it was requested...wasnt it?...trust me i would never add my name like that...unless asked to


Oh im sorry i didn't even read that lol i know you wouldn't thats why im like whattt haha


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

lol yeah im not that kind of show off

also kamikaze145 if u dont like the sig credit part that way ill fix it


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice.

Steph, you should try working on some borders, nothing flashy, just like a black frame. 1 or 2 px

Also, you should change Ludwig, to Bang


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks....i kno i really like borders i just need to use them more and try different looks for them


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

is this better plazz???

ahhh sry for the double post


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Also, you should change Ludwig, to Bang


I'z agree with this.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> is this better plazz???
> 
> ahhh sry for the double post


Ehh, Id prefer if you just bordered the whole image, but thats yours or Kams call.

Also, change Ludwig to Bang


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well KAM u got 3 choices from me ok some were edited do to others inputs and request but choice is urs


























also if u like the last one best but want to change the name i will do so lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Last one!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

yea deff the last one


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks a lot. Yeah the last one is awesome.


----------

